# Bluetooth install problems. What did I miss? [SOLVED]

## telesphore

I'm trying to get my bluetooth dongle using the instructions at: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml the wikis and, of course, Google. And I keep getting stuck at step 4.6 in the guide.

```
$ sudo hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0
```

That is, I cannot get the bluetooth hciconfig to be "UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN"

I'll bet that I forgot something obvious.

Here is some relevant info...

```
Linux rhodan 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Mon May 26 14:50:35 EDT 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

$ dmesg | grep -i bluetooth

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.9

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

$ sudo hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

$ ps -ae | grep hcid

 2694 ?        00:00:00 hcid

$ ps -ae | grep sdpd 

$

^^^^^^

I'm not sure but I don't think this is needed.

$ grep -i BT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# Supported BT878 Adapters

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

$ cat /etc/conf.d/bluetooth

HID2HCI_ENABLE=false

RFCOMM_ENABLE=true

RFCOMM_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf"

$ cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

options {

   autoinit yes;

   security auto;

   pairing multi;

}

device {

   name "BlueZ at %h (%d)";

   class 0x3e0100;

   iscan enable; pscan enable;

   lm accept;

   lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...                [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                      [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                    [ ok ]

$ sudo hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

```

Last edited by telesphore on Thu May 29, 2008 2:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## telesphore

I know there are plenty of people out there with bluetooth on amd64s, so i'll keep plugging away.

If i find anything useful I'll definitely post the solution here.

----------

## telesphore

OK it appears that the connecting the bluetooth dongle to a USB hub was the culprit... very odd

The clue that tipped me off was the following in the dmesg output.

```

hci_usb_intr_rx_submit: hci0 intr rx submit failed urb ffff81007ea4e9e8 err -28
```

which after a fair bit of googling i discovered that there may possibly be driver issues with bluetooth dongles and USB2. The back of the computer USB port is obviously USB2 too but I figured I'd give it a try anyway. And well... I'm changing this to a solved thread.

I hope some one somewhere finds this tidbit useful.

cheers

t4

----------

